# Is there an "N-word" filter on this site?



## groph (Feb 6, 2012)

Or am I making a mod have to go through an entire (usually long) post in OT/Politics to find my usage of the "N-word" and censor it? My reasoning behind saying "......" instead of the "n-word" is because the "n-word" means exactly the same thing, it's not directed at anyone and it's in proper context. I'm a reasonably well off white guy, I know there are a few black posters on this site and I understand that ss.org is pretty friendly towards minorities of all varieties and I value that.

HOWEVER, if I am in fact making a mod root through my entire post I'll censor that word myself from now on and save you guys the trouble. 

Or, if there is a word filter and you guys just really would rather not have that word be said at all, fine, I'll censor it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2012)

......

Does that answer it for you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)

There is... But there isn't...

Observe...

Niggers

But if it's singular...

......


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2012)

So there is a word filter? Can I say .....? Aren't white people allowed to say .....?

Apparently white people aren't allowed to say ...... I'll stop having fun with this now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2012)

I tried to say the variation that ends in an -a and rhymes with jigga.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahh so it's only when it's plural that you can slip through.


----------

